# Kissing Gourami with a Red Devil



## LordDracula (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi

I've tried to put a large pleco with my Red Devil to help clean the algae growing on driftwood and rocks without much success. I was thinking if a Kissing Gourami (Helostoma temminckii) can be a suitable option to go with my Red Devil to help keep the driftwood and rock's clean?

Thank


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

If a pleco is killed, a kissing gourami will most certainly be easy prey, a red devil is not a fish you want to have established in a tank where you plan to introduce new fish... he should be left alone in that tank if he can't even deal with a pleco


----------



## Nano Cichlids (Sep 19, 2010)

Red Devils and Midas cichlids are extremely aggressive and really shouldn't be kept with other fish unless the tank is decently large. But the reason i say red devil and midas is because these days the fish you buy from a lfs are usually a hybrid between the two, yes you do get some true ones but your more likely to get a hybrid, unless you order fro a reputable dealer such as rapps or cichlid connection. Now back on topic How big if the red devil? What behavioral patterns did it show towards the pleco? Does he/ she (the red devil) attack your hand or glass when your get near? With this species of cichlid personality is vary wide ranged you can have a red devil that will be completely shy and docile or one that will be an absolute monster.


----------



## LordDracula (Aug 4, 2010)

Tail included i would say he's about 8 inch now. He didn't kill the pleco but i could see it was pretty stressful for him since he wasn't eating much so i move him to another tank.

Currently he's in a 90 gallons tank, 48 inch long. He wasn't attacking the pleco unless the pleco move, so whenever the pleco move to got eat something he would get harassed by the Red Devil. Also have a few Black Phantom Tetra in there and he pretty much leave them alone, maybe they are too small and the Red Devil doesn't even pay attention to them and i was hoping he would do the same if a put a kissing gourami in there, at least while he's still small.

Nano, he does attack everything i put in the tank, algae scraper, gravel siphon, cleaning magnet, hands.


----------



## Nano Cichlids (Sep 19, 2010)

If he's that aggressive I would not suggest adding anything to that tank, just allow the algae to grow on the drift wood. It does really no harm. If you want to have more stock in your tank id suggest buying a 75 gallon and keep him alone, red devils, Midas, Oscar and other large aggressive cichlids are what we call 'Wet Pets' they will interact with you but really should be kept alone or in a very large environment with other smiler sized and aggressive cichlids.


----------



## homerl (Jan 6, 2009)

Last week I found a exodon in the mouth of my female red devil.This is a fish that can live with piranha and has been with the rd and flowerhorn for two years.Don't take any other fish for granted with a red devil/midas.


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

Cichlids vary in their personalities....a particular cichlid may tolerate one species, but not another.

My RD female is usually pretty mellow in my 125g; I have a lot of other species with her. Though she could easily eat them, she ignores (as far as aggression) the giant danio and three spot gourami tankmates, she occasionally harasses her cichlid tankmates, and she despises her Synodontus catfish and loach tankmates---she doesn't like them near her.

If you decide to try a kissing gourami with your RD, rearrange the tank first, and also add several new fish at once. This assumes that you have a fairly large tank.


----------

